# Lets see those sexy stallions!



## MindyLee

*So I was just looking at some websites and saw some current pics of their stallions in either their pastures or fields all long maned and looking really good all natural! *

*Lets see some more!*

Here's mine.

HFM Rio Bravo

&

Little Kings Sentra Supreme


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis

Here's my main boy Doc au natural'


----------



## Devon

Heres my boy ! He's a yearling ASPC/AMHR 34" !


----------



## lucky lodge

my stallion lucky

show name glenrowan lucky warrior


----------



## Jill

Here's one big piece of my heart, DunIT, all 31" of him, in his natural state:


----------



## Becky

Here's my boys.

Redrock Magic Maker 30". Pictured this summer at 7 years of age.

And Lucky Four Santa Fe So Impressive, 3 years and 30".


----------



## Kendra

Tibbs Night Rider - I <3 this little chubby horse with all his wild mane! You should see the passage be pulls out to impress the girls, someday I'm going to remember to have a camera there and get it on video.






North Stars Valdez Y Basan - taken last year at the age of 21, just before we cleaned him up and took him to a show where he was Grand Champion Senior Stallion under both judges and Judge's Choice!


----------



## SHANA

Here are my miniature stallions:

CN Kiss This(AMHA/AMHR) 29.75"






Jewels Libre Por Ultimo(AMHR/FMHA) 32.5"






Oneka's Devil After Dark(AMHA/AMHR) 32"


----------



## bannerminis

This is Sunny only a couple of days in off grass and all natural - only ran a brush through him






And Banner a little later in the Summer last yr but again not clipped although definitely a little tubby


----------



## minimomNC

Here is my wonderful boy this past May, straight out of the pasture and just clipped. RHA Mercury Rising AMHA World Champion, AMHR National Champion.


----------



## eagles ring farm

Here are the pics that made me fall for this guy from LK farm

Little Kings Buckeroo Buzz


----------



## Leeana

Graham's Santana






Graham's The Gambler






Graham's Black Diamond (Yearling)


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Here are a few of ours not in show condition, I dont have pictures of all of our stallions in their natural coat.

Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo A/R Black Appaloosa stallion






Maple Hollows Blue Chip Echo A/R Perlino stallion






COH Echo Express A/R Buckskin stallion


----------



## RockRiverTiff

I posted a ton of au naturel photos of the new guy last month, so here's a different one of Lucky Four Grands Reckless (30") from just a couple days ago:






Here's a shot of The Grand Porker, Century Farms Sweet William (29"), the day before he started his diet last week:






Iona Farms Short Circuit (27") pre-clip this spring:






And my young'un, Sunwoods Apollo (32"), who will be leaving home soon:


----------



## MBhorses

2011 pinto colt











Our black overo pinto is the above foal's sire

our palomino stud colt


----------



## debsminis

This is Widget, he is 31" tall, and 6 years old.


----------



## Spotted Dreams

Here is our main (or should I say mane) stallion. Moss Grove Strutting My Spots


----------



## Paradise Ponies

Wow, everyone's stally's are so gorgeous!

I wouldn't call Boaz 'sexy' just yet...he's still only a 2-year old, but here he is! Just took these photos yesterday.











He's a shlump who didn't feel like standing pretty for me



I'll get a shot of him doing it eventually. I know he can, I've seen him do it...he just doesn't feel like doing it when the camera is out. Little butt-head.


----------



## Eagle

This is Sandokan's Dipinto of Clover my yearling






This is his dad


----------



## miniwhinny

Not even a hair was brushed lol (sorry - he's FAT!)


----------



## ohmt

Here is Star Strucks Phantom-reserve National Grand Champion halter stallion pictured at 16 years old. He is so awesome.







(Excuse the wire fencing-that was not in his pen)






This was him earlier in the year with his winter fuzzies still on:






Here is my FWF Little Wardance son


----------



## ohmt

Here is my 2 yr old bay appaloosa stallion, pulled straight from the pasture and just clipped:











My bay leopard:






And my buckskin Iowas Little Kernel SON-i don't think i've ever come across a horse with bigger eyes than this ones. He's more 'old school' as far as conformation, but his daughters have been an integral part of my broodmare band.


----------



## K Sera

Here's my guy ... on a diet



and waiting to breed his first mare in about a week! LT Awesomes Mister RockIt Man

3 yr old LWO+, homozygous black- 30.5"


----------



## chandab

Ok, I'll play. Here are some pictures of "Little Kings Cat on Top", my new stallion (brought him home last fall), these are the first pictures I've taken of him this year.

He has finally decided I'm not a pony-eating monster, this is one of the first pics I took tonight.




And, a couple more:


----------



## I AM Ranch

Your boy is so handsome...he made me go to your site to take a peek!


----------



## OutlawStyle

This is my 30 inch stallion (Flabys Supreme son & L&D Scout grandson), Blue Ice Supreme Arrogance. Pictures are in pasture condition, he needs some exercise.















And this is my 36 in. stallion, Burning Daylight Outlaw Style. He was only 2 in these pictures, but his 3 year old show pictures were bad & I gotta give him a bath & take new ones. Besides buckskin & sooty? what color to call him exactly. We were afraid he'd gray out but he didn't. He appears roan in the winter.. which seems backwards.


----------



## MindyLee

"And this is my 36 in. stallion, Burning Daylight Outlaw Style. He was only 2 in these pictures, but his 3 year old show pictures were bad & I gotta give him a bath & take new ones.



besides buckskin & sooty? what color to call him exactly. We were afraid he'd gray out but he didn't. He appears roan in the winter..."

*He's like my boy AND i call mine a smutty buckskin roan!*


----------



## little lady

Boy there are some hansome fellas out there! Here is a pic I took today of my lil man.



He is fat but happy!


----------



## albahurst

It is fun to see all these handsome fellows!

Here is mine a couple weeks ago with a body clip only - straight from pasture-


----------



## kaprikorn

Here is my pride and joy. . .Double Ks Scottie Too Hottie 2010 Reserve National Champion Stallion AMHA/AMHR He is now 3 years old


----------



## anyssapark

This is my 11yo stallion in total paddock nick, pictured in April of this year

Arlie
















This is him clipped, paddock condition, 10yo


----------



## anyssapark

And this is my IMP USA stallion, RFM Boogermans Ultimate Warrior, that i bought over here in 2009 from Kimberle of Allure Ranch. This boy is my pride and joy





Pictured in total 10yo paddock condition - just clipped.


----------



## AshleyNicole

these are both Barracuda lol love the one above











This is Sky a blue boy grandson if you can't tell lol.....omg he had some nice foals this year






this is our 21 year old EK son






and 21 year old rowdy son

Would love to see more.in pasture condition....keep posting


----------



## fancyappy

My stallion Justin


----------



## mel

This is Graham's Little Joe (AMHR/ASPC) he is Hall of Fame in Halter and in Park Harness.. Looking forward to his foals in 2012!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis

FINALLY got some much overdue new photos of my junior boy Royal:

LCA's More Bang For Your Buck

AMHA/AMHR


----------



## gweneth

New to forum & 2nd year mini owner, now proud owner of 16 mini horses & 1 b size mini donkey...2 senior stallions - 8 mares - 5 colts & 1 outstanding filly (willl be shown in 2012).

RGS Half Pint Miniature Horses - web site under construction..

Home of

Samis Outlaw De Banana - bucksiin - own son of Shadow Oaks Top Banana

Darmond Gold Melody Tribute - smokey black - own son of Johnston Gold Boy.

Darmond Hez Buckin Around - palomino - direct grandson of Boones Little Buckeroo (junior stallion)

Mister Bunyans Banana Chips - pinto - direct grandson of Shadow Oaks Paul Bunyan (junior stallion)

Pic is of Mel Straight out of the pasture just clipped his bridle path..

Thanks for looking


----------



## PaintNminis

_Unfortunately I don't Have any Pasture Pics of my Boy, on this Computer _





But Here is my Boy MMMTC Unexpected Ice Storm - aka: "Allure"





2007 AMHA/AMHR/PtHA Smokey Pinto 31.5" Multi Reserve Grand Champion Halter Stallion






Who is a now a Proud Daddy





He had three Fillies this year


----------



## Watcheye

Here is Keegan in the pasture and unclipped. I need to move more pictures off of my camera to the computer for the rest.


----------



## CheyAut

Chianti my near leopard appy
















Spin my leopard appy


----------



## CheyAut

Gambler my silver buckskin appy

















Midas, champagne


----------



## orin

my little man having a play showing off


----------



## Allure Ranch

_O.K. here's my SEXY boys.... I just took this footage last week._

_ _

_"Marystown Cowboy Wild Spirit"_

_ _

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nq0vqHW3368_

_ _

_ _

_"Allure's Mercedes Reign Of Fury" _

_ _

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YC5-aOeuKkM_

_ _

_ _


----------



## susanne

anyssapark said:


> This is my 11yo stallion in total paddock nick, pictured in April of this year
> 
> Arlie


HUBBA HUBBA!!!!!!!!

Many pretty boys on this thread, but this is my idea of a sexy stallion! Get me my smelling salts...


----------



## Margaret

Here is my 28" Stallion Jubilee who is a Cream/Champagne.


----------



## Carolyn R

Alot of nice boys! This is Little Kings LKB Buckeroo Dream, my Buckeroo son.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures

Lovin the photos, definitely some boys here that make me drool!

Here is Carnival (CCMF Carousel Carnival), the only ones I have on the website, will have to look for others when I get home.

This one is from spring 2010, the other from March 2011


----------

